# Eggs for stronger thicker shinier hair!



## Auburn (Apr 7, 2009)

Nope, we're not eating/drinking it this time.  Here is some information I gathered from various sites for using eggs as a conditioner.

Raw eggs are an excellent enhancement for a person's hair care regimen. Raw eggs are naturally rich in essential proteins to strengthen hair follicles. The Protein found in raw eggs is also a good source of voluminous hair. This can be a good place to begin treatment when you first notice visibly thinning hair or a receding hairline. Using eggs in your hair also leaves your hair less prone to split ends and tangles. Use raw eggs as you would use any conditioner in your hair to enjoy these benefits. Source

*Benefits*
Raw eggs contain a significant concentration of essential proteins and nutrients. Because of the high protein content, eggs can be used to strengthen hair follicles. Likewise, the nutrients work much like conditioners to add volume, shine and texture. 

*Types*
Raw eggs can be used in the same fashion as a standard conditioner. Many recipes for egg-based conditioners call for added ingredients. The addition of olive oil, lemon juice and other ingredients are common. However, the application of a single egg, two eggs for thick hair, is an effective and simple method to strengthen and thicken the hair. 

*Considerations*
Using eggs as a conditioning agent is simple. Simply beat an egg as if you were making a scrambled egg. Massage the scrambled egg into your hair and scalp. For longer hair, use a brush to sufficiently cover the hair and scalp. Let the egg sit in the hair for at least 15 minutes. Rinse the hair with cool or lukewarm water. Follow up by washing hair with the shampoo of your preference. Repeat the process on a weekly basis. 

*Warning*
 Do not use hot water to rinse the egg from your hair. Hot water can partially cook and harden the egg, making it more difficult to rinse from the hair.  Because egg can be considered hard protein, you may need to moisturize afterward.

*Potential*
The use of eggs as a conditioning agent has been met with mixed results. Most people that employ this method of hair care into their standard routine report stronger, thicker and more manageable hair. In some circumstances, users have claimed to experience renewed hair growth and increased hair coverage. However, the growth of more hair has not been proven by any scientific study. Source


Egg yolks are naturally rich in vitamin A, D, E and several vitamins of B-group. All of them are good for hair: vitamins A, D and E are especially useful to treat hair loss, besides, vitamin A increases sebum production which oils dry hair and prevents dandruff and thick scalp, Vitamin D provides hair growth, and vitamin E increases oxygen absorption. B-vitamins are mostly responsible for hemoglobin. They increase the amount of oxygen and improve blood circulation.


Another significant part of egg yolk is fatty acids which make hair shiny and manageable. In addition, fatty acids were proven to fight dandruff, hair loss, psoriasis and flaky scalp, because they improve the skin structure.
 There are several types of homemade egg conditioners that would be useful for anybody. The most known one involves egg yolks (no whites) and olive or castor oil. For example, two egg yolks should be mixed with two teaspoons of oil. The conditioner has to be massaged well on hair and into scalp and left alone for a little while. Rinse the mixture off thoroughly. This conditioner provides strong beautiful silky hair. It works best on dry to normal hair.


If there is a problem with dandruff, specialists recommend mixing egg yolks with baking soda and olive oil. While baking soda will exfoliate the scalp, eggs work on conditioning and healing hair strands and follicles.

Split ends can also be treated by egg yolks: mix 1 teaspoon honey with 2 tablespoons of olive oil, beat in 1 egg yolk. After being massaged in (the ends should be covered with the mixture in particular), the conditioner has to be remained on the hair. Wrap the hair with shower cap for about 30 minutes. After the treatment egg mixture has to be rinsed well.
 Egg yolk with lemon juice and olive oil is another good treatment. However, lemons might highlight hair, so beware if you want to keep it dark. This conditioner softens hair and makes it shiny.


Just because some recipes require egg yolks, it does not mean whites have to be thrown away. They are a good source of protein which is another good nutrient for hair. Protein strengthens the hair up, preventing it from breaking.


An egg white can be used without any additional ingredients. It should be massaged into hair as a shampoo, left for 2-3 minutes and then rinsed well. Although for a better result one can try this: 1 cup of water should be boiled with 20 g of rosemary, after that the rosemary should be separated by a strainer. Let it cool off. Mix two egg whites into the water and use as a shampoo. The effect will be better if the mixture is covered with shower cap and left on hair for 30 minutes.


One of the greatest benefits of egg conditioners, the result is seen from the very first tries. However, it is important to have a complete cycle for a month in order to keep a long lasting effect of beautiful shiny soft hair. Source


*How to “wash” your hair with an egg:* If you do a search on Google, you can actually find several formulas for “egg shampoo.” Some contain olive or wheat germ oil; others contain lemon juice; and still others contain a variety of fruits that I don’t even want to think about in my hair. Mom modestly chalks it up to laziness, but she discovered that one whole egg – with no other ingredients added – does the trick. To create your own egg hair mask, beat one whole egg in a bowl, use a soft (hair dye) brush to brush it into your hair, following your scalp. If you have lots of hair, perhaps you may need two eggs. Massage the rest of your hair into the mixture (as if you were shampooing, but slightly messier). Place a shower cap over your head, wrap it up with a towel to prevent leakage, and let it sit for at least 15 minutes. When the allotted time is over – now this is the _most_ important part – rinse with _lukewarm_ water! Why lukewarm? You don’t want to fry your egg on top of your head – it will create a bigger mess, and it will take you a lot longer to get the sticky egg pieces off your head. Wash with your usual hair shampoo, and rinse till clean.   Source

Have expired eggs? Throw them out. Here is why. LINK

Food For Healthy Hair 
Eating a healthy, well-balanced diet is important for healthy hair. There are certain specific foods that are important for healthy hair. Your diet should consist of the following foods if you want your hair to look healthy and shine.
  - Protein: Is found meat, fish, poultry, milk, EGGS, cheese, yogurt, sunflower seeds etc. 
- Vitamin A: Is found in butter, EGGS, milk, carrots, tomatoes, oily fish, dark green leafy vegetables, apricots etc. 
- Vitamin B: Found in milk, EGGS, wholegrain cereals, bread, wheat germs, nuts, soya beans, poultry, fish, meat etc. 
- Vitamin D: Sunlight, fish liver oils, oily fish, milk and EGGS etc. 
- Vitamin C: Found in blackcurrant, green peppers, citrus fruits, bananas, avocados, artichokes, leafy green vegetables etc. 
- Vitamin E: Found wheat germ, peanuts, vegetable oils, pulses, green leafy vegetables etc. 
- Iron: Found spinach, cockles, liver, kidneys, pulses, lentils, beans, peas, dried fruit etc. 
- Calcium: Found cheese, nuts, EGGS, milk, yogurt, sardines, root vegetables etc. 
- Iodine: Found in seafood, dried kelp, iodized salt etc. 
- Sulphur: Found EGGS, meat, cheese, diary products etc. 
- Drink coconut water at least twice a week, it is good for your skin, digestive system and does wonders to your hair.


Thats enough to read for now.  HTH!


----------



## Auburn (Apr 7, 2009)

I dont know about you but I want to start eggin' it up! I want thicker hair, less breakage, exponential growth, stronger hair, & silkier hair.  Cant go wrong with THIS you guys!  I would like to start a challenge but I'm currently on a personal challenge to only use one line of products.  Lets start it anyways. haha. 

1. I want to know how eggs work alone (as a treatment)...

2. Then I want to know how they work with other natural things (oils, honey, etc)..

3. and theeeeeeeeeeeen I want to know how they work with conditioners...

Post which of the 3 ways you will use eggs on your hair, how often, & etc. Start anytime!


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been wanting to try this, but I think I may have to wait because the cold water does not work in our bathroom. Don't want to walk around with an omelet in my hair.


----------



## Carrie A (Apr 7, 2009)

I tried an egg protein treatment.  The first time I didn't follow up with deep conditioner so my hair was a bit crunchy.  This time the result was soft.  Seems pretty good but a few more treatments are needed to really assess.


----------



## Auburn (Apr 7, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> I've been wanting to try this, but I think I may have to wait because the cold water does not work in our bathroom. Don't want to walk around with an omelet in my hair.




coconut oil or egg...natures best conditioners IMO that I have researched thoroughly 

I wonder if some of you ladies already have pictures of this experiment.


----------



## Auburn (Apr 7, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> I tried an egg protein treatment.  The first time I didn't follow up with deep conditioner so my hair was a bit crunchy.  This time the result was soft.  Seems pretty good but a few more treatments are needed to really assess.



I hope the ladies do heed the warning of following up with moisture. It all depends on the person's hair. I read that after while, you wont need the treatment as often as it makes your hair "low maintenance".


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks for sharing! I have been wanting to try eggs as a hair treatment for some time now but always chickened out.


----------



## Auburn (Apr 7, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> thanks for sharing! I have been wanting to try eggs as a hair treatment for some time now but always chickened out.



Haha, no pun intended right?


----------



## Auburn (Apr 7, 2009)

Past results. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=64397


----------



## joytimes10 (Apr 7, 2009)

I did a protien treatment w/ AO GBP condish, 1 egg, and 3 tblspn of yogurt last wash day.  I followed up w/ a 50/50 DC mix of YTC hair mask and KC Moist DC.  It was a great wash day.  I experience a 75%  decrease in breakage.  I was very, very pleased.  I will be adding and egg to my condish until my breakage is as close as possible to 0 hairs.


----------



## kandake (Apr 7, 2009)

I did an egg protein mix before.  An egg, oil and a cheap conditioner. But I didn't try it again because I started buying aphogee products.

I may revisit this just for the heck of it.


----------



## horaceismyman (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been using an egg in my hair for three weeks now. My results are pretty good for a rookie like myself. I did notice on my third egg treatment that my hair was softer than when I first tried the egg in my hair, so I guess the protein is working. Oh when I flat ironed my hair this week (I'm natural) I didn't have to go over my hair too many times. The heat worked good with my hair, left it shinny. Over all I like the protein my hair is getting.


----------



## Rei (Apr 7, 2009)

I used to do this all the time as a child. Use this, and mayonnaise for a deep conditioner :O
I don't really use it now though because it is messy, but it did make my hair shinier. It is a protein so I assume it will act similar to any other mild protein conditioner. I also sometimes add egg to my conditioners. It works alright. Nothing mindblowing, but I haven't seen anything really have any mindblowing effects on my hair yet.


----------



## Auburn (Apr 7, 2009)

horaceismyman said:


> I have been using an egg in my hair for three weeks now. My results are pretty good for a rookie like myself. I did notice on my third egg treatment that my hair was softer than when I first tried the egg in my hair, so I guess the protein is working. Oh when I flat ironed my hair this week (I'm natural) I didn't have to go over my hair too many times. The heat worked good with my hair, left it shinny. Over all I like the protein my hair is getting.



Awesome.  Did you use it alone? Before or after shampooing?


----------



## Auburn (Apr 7, 2009)

Rei said:


> I used to do this all the time as a child. Use this, and mayonnaise for a deep conditioner :O
> I don't really use it now though because it is messy, but *it did make my hair shinier*. It is a protein so I assume it will act similar to any other mild protein conditioner. I also sometimes add egg to my conditioners. It works alright. Nothing mindblowing, but I haven't seen anything really have any mindblowing effects on my hair yet.



I like that part!


----------



## november wind (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  This sounds perfect for my week-old relaxed hair.


----------



## Hot40 (Apr 7, 2009)

I saw a women on youtube combine egg and mayo as pre poo treatment.
I might have to try it. For the last week I have been using straight mayo and my hair
comes out very soft (mayo with oils) before I shampoo/

Another lady on Youtube used straight Honey!!

What do you ladies think?


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for this info! I'm gonna try it as a pre-poo this weekend...wish me luck!


----------



## Auburn (Apr 7, 2009)

Imagine how silky rollersets could be... PLUS the saran wrap thing? WHOA.


----------



## shae101s (Apr 8, 2009)

hey!! yeh I like the egg treatment, cheap effective way of getting the protein you hair needs. I've done all the methods, using the egg alone, adding it to conditioner and also using it as a wash.

1. Egg alone: results are great. It really strengthens the hair shaft if your hair is feeling damaged and in need of a protein boost. I think I left it on for about 10-20 mins covered under a plastic bag. Also rinsing with cold water makes sure no eggs is left behind and then I used to follow up with a nice deep conditioner (at the time I used Motions Conditioner).
Oh yeh..with just the eggs, sometimes I mix it with mayo!! Greatness right there! 

2. Egg added to conditioner: this is also a great alternative to just the raw eggs. when I did this version, I added the egg and I also added olive oil, and a little honey (very little) and coconut oil to the mix, applied it to the hair and let sit for 30 mins covered with the plastic bag, then rinse using cold, or lukewarm water. Again depending on if my hair feels dry, I do a deep conditioning with something moisturizing.

3. Egg wash..my mom used to do this in my hair when i was little..all I remember was she took the egg applied to my hair, massaged it in for 5 mins straight..completely working the scalp and making sure it was in the hair, then rinsed with cold water..At the end of the wash, my hair would always be super shiny.

HTH


----------



## Auburn (Apr 19, 2009)

b u m p i n g .


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey there sweetie,

I actually used 1 egg mixed with my deep conditioner last night and it was wonderful. My hair is strong yet soft and there is no breakage. This will be a weekly staple for me from here on.


----------



## ladytee2 (May 4, 2009)

I tried the egg and olive oil when Irresitable had the egg and l-cycine sp? challenge.  I dont know why I stopped.  I am going to do egg, olive oil, evco and honey this weekend.


----------



## Keen (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder. I was wondering why my hair is breaking off this time around and it wasn't before. I was doing an egg treatment every two weeks. Now I'm doing it it once a month.


----------



## MeechUK (May 7, 2009)

I tried using eggs last night and was very pleased with the results. I applied the eggs to my hair and massaged them into my scalp and left on for 15mins. I rinsed the mixture out in lukewarm water and then I washed my hair and conditioned it for 5mins with HSR. My hair felt thicker, silky and very moisturised. During my research many articles state that you won't see results until the 3rd wash and recommend using eggs 3 times a week until you see an improvement. I noticed the benefits immediately and am very pleased. Today my dry hair still feels very silky and moisturised. I think I'll try using eggs once a week. 

These are the instructions I followed;
http://www.answerbag.com/articles/W...-in-Hair/46d17e3b-4137-741e-3b23-8980b12b7034


MeechUK


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 7, 2009)

I did this and went into protein overload....i'm getting it too much internally do this externally...I actually had some breakage (and I was on _such _a roll) this caused a mini-setback for me.  dang.


----------



## Amerie123 (May 7, 2009)

If it's a challenge, count me in. I've incorporated eggs in my daily intake anyways. My hair thrives from protein.


----------



## HoneyA (May 7, 2009)

I've used eggs before and I love how strong they make my hair feel. To tell the truth I don't follow up my protein with moisture anymore because I moisturise so well during the week. I figure if I'm doing a protein treatment, it's a protein treatment, my hair will get the moisture it needs during the week. So far, no problems and my hair is strong, no more breakage or shedding for that matter. I use protein 1x every week or two.


----------



## Auburn (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (May 11, 2009)

Wow, thanks for posting this! I remember when I was little my auntie would sometimes use eggs or mayo in my hair and I remember afterwards how strong my hair would feel.  If it wasnt so hard for me to get eggs out here in Iraq I would join this challenge. Maybe after my friend that works in the DFAC returns from R&R I can get a hook up on some eggs.  Also you hair already looks great and thanks for posting this.


----------



## Auburn (May 26, 2009)

tiffanyoneal said:


> Wow, thanks for posting this! I remember when I was little my auntie would sometimes use eggs or mayo in my hair and I remember afterwards how strong my hair would feel.  If it wasnt so hard for me to get eggs out here in Iraq I would join this challenge. Maybe after my friend that works in the DFAC returns from R&R I can get a hook up on some eggs.  Also you hair already looks great and thanks for posting this.



Thank you & youre welcome


----------



## Stella B. (May 26, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hey there sweetie,
> 
> I actually used 1 egg mixed with my deep conditioner last night and it was wonderful. My hair is strong yet soft and there is no breakage. This will be a weekly staple for me from here on.


morehairplease, I have actually done this protein egg treatment in the past and noticed that it made my hair strong, yet dry and hard. I did not follow up with a moisturizing treatment. Be careful on how often you do it, I think it is recommended by most hair gurus to do it once every 4-6 weeks.  Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 26, 2009)

I actually mixed an egg with my Moisturizing deep conditioner last week, along with a bit of honey, jojoboa oil and 100% aloe vera juice.  I sat with this mixture on for about 30 mins, rinsed and then conditioned with AM Deeeep....I was very impressed!  I loved the results, soft, shiny, strong hair.  It wasn't dry or brittle.  I'll do this again next month.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (May 26, 2009)

I followed Macherie's egg treatment tutorial and it was too much protein for my hair. My hair was a hard sticky mess. I had to DC and cowash several times in order to back track what it did. I ended up re-washing and DCing with a moisturizing conditioner.

Raw eggs is A LOT of protein and should be used in severe case. That's my opinion.


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for such a useful thread Auburn.


----------



## ayoung (May 26, 2009)

My styist recommended I try egg treatments 2 weeks ago.

I did my first--1 egg w/ some VO5 condish----I couldn't believe how little my hair shed and it was really strong--but I can't say if it was due to the egg 

b/c I still did a protein treatment w/ Aph 2 min, Porosity Control and a moisturizing DC    hey it was my hair treatment day lol!


----------



## Luscious Locks (May 26, 2009)

I love you girls. You are all so adventurous and creative, but might I suggest looking for a product that contains egg proteins?

Phyto makes a prepoo oil that has a 12% concentration of egg yolk oil. They also have a shampoo with egg yolk oil in it too. It's the Phytonectar shampoo.

It's expensive though, like all phyto products. I does work though, I've tried it.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 26, 2009)

I always add 1 egg to my ORS hair mayo. Works wonderfully. I only do this in the spring/ summer months only.


----------



## Auburn (May 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for such a useful thread Auburn.



Youre welcome


----------



## Jazzmommy (May 26, 2009)

I've added egg to my ORS hair mayo in the past. I've also added this treatment to my daughter's hair and it eliminated her breakage instantly...


----------



## Auburn (May 26, 2009)

Jazzmommy said:


> I've added egg to my ORS hair mayo in the past. I've also added this treatment to my daughter's hair and it eliminated her breakage instantly...



awesome success story!


----------



## Aggie (May 26, 2009)

I just started using honey and beer in my hair and now I think I will be trying the egg next. My hair is braided up right now so I have a bit of time before I will be able to do an egg treatment. Natural hair care is awesome.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 4, 2010)

Bumping...
I used an egg for the first time (3 days after my touchup) and it stop my breakage *immediately*. My midstep protein wasn't strong enough during the process. I'm a hard core apHogee 2 min fan but this is highly recommended!


----------

